# Paint Codes



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Does anybody know if Colnago makes their paint codes available, and if so, what the codes are for ST01? The air brush artist I am going to use wants to know if I can give her the paint codes so she match the colors up exactly. Obviously, I want this to come out as nice as possible.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

Hi fabsroman,
What I was told in response to the same question was that even if they use a paint from a supplier that uses codes, they may mix many of the colors in house. So it was expressed as almost impossible to get that info. I can try to verify this suggestion for you a little later.
M


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I sent an e-mail to Colnago about it. We'll see how long it takes for them to get back to me. Even if they mix the colors in house, you would think they use something to make it standardized. Plus, not all of the frames are painted at the Colnago factory (e.g., Maestro has theirs painted by another place). Later today I am going to send an e-mail to Mike at Maestro to see if he can help me out because he does repairs on frames and does repaints too.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*True...*

From what I understand, more than one of the european distributors have the frames delivered unpainted and apply the paint either themselves or by an authorized painter, which is why Mike at Maestro can offer paint schemes back to '97. All of the Italian made frames delivered to North America however are painted in Italy. Part of the "charm" of a Colnago is that there are often slight differences between even those with the same paint code. Try to find two frames painted in GEO (still my favorite) that are the same, less than likely. Still no official answer for you, but should have it before too long.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for working on this for me. I am dying to drop the bars and saddle off and have them painted in 2 weeks so that I can have this bike built by the end of tax season.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Morison said:


> From what I understand, more than one of the european distributors have the frames delivered unpainted and apply the paint either themselves or by an authorized painter, which is why Mike at Maestro can offer paint schemes back to '97. All of the Italian made frames delivered to North America however are painted in Italy. Part of the "charm" of a Colnago is that there are often slight differences between even those with the same paint code. Try to find two frames painted in GEO (still my favorite) that are the same, less than likely. Still no official answer for you, but should have it before too long.


I have always wondered how Maestro can offer all of those older colors while other dealers don't. Do you know if there are any differences in the finish quality between those painted by Colnago and those painted by the distributers, or is it pretty consistent quality control throughout?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Quality control? LOL I've bought two frames that I know were painted by Colnago in Italy and there are some specks of dust in the clear. I don't even think they use a paint booth to clear these frames, or if they do, it isn't the most modern. I don't think Colnago worries too much about quality control on the paint jobs.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Ok, well...*

The official word is that trying to get a paint code from Colnago is harder than finding the proverbial needle in a haystack. So, there is no easy way that your painter can just order up an exact match. The good news is that you chose STIT which should be much easier to match than some of the others, with just a bit of experimentation. Did you already tell us to whom you were sending those parts for paint?


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

So is it safe to assume that the better paint jobs are done OUTSIDE of Italy? My C-50 also has some small unidentifiable discolorations under the clearcoat, but that just reassures me that is is not just a bike, but a piece art as well! A frame with personal character...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think it is safe to assume that one place paints the frames any better than another. What I have is a small sample (i.e., 3) of the frames painted in Italy. I haven't paid much attention to the paint on the Oval Krono because I bought it used. Anyway, the paint guy and the quality control guy, if one exists, might have been out partying the night before my frames were painted. Otherwise, the rest of the frames painted might be perfect. We would need a much larger sample to assume anything, much less conclude anything.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok, that sucks. Wonder if I will ever hear anything from Colnago even if it is only to say that paint codes are not available. If I ever hear anything, I will post it regardless of what the response is.

I'm taking the Cinelli Ram bars and Prologo C One.30 saddle to a local airbrush artist to have them painted to match the ST01 frame/fork. If they come out the way I imagine they will, the bike will look awesome. However, beauty is ultimately in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Same here...*

My personal experiences include 5 Italian made Colnagos. All of them have "character" in that they are not necessarily identical to another of the same with the same paint code, but only _one_ had a flaw that I would still refer to as character. And you had to really look closely to find it. 

To add to the conversation; during a recent discussion of the topic it was expressed to me that Colnago no longer sells unpainted frames to any distributor. So, those that offer "any" or "older" paint codes either have older current inventory that is unpainted or they are stripping them to repaint in the requested code.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is going to make Maestro's life pretty difficult, and I think it is going to suck not to be able to get Colnagos in older paint schemes. Colnago should provide this service for a reasonable upcharge at the minimum.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

This is the reply that I received from Colnago. Not exactly what I wanted to hear, but a reply nonetheless.

*Dear Mr Roman,*

*I'm sorry but we don't give the paint code information*
*Thank you for having choose Colnago*

*Best regards*
*Laura*


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

So are you still glad for having choose Colnago?


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> This is the reply that I received from Colnago. Not exactly what I wanted to hear, but a reply nonetheless.
> 
> *Dear Mr Roman,*
> 
> ...


Now that's customer service with "character"...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, those native Italian speakers aren't so great with "choose, chosen, etc". My dad calls the board walk at the beach the birdwalk, and my mom calls a hurricane a yurricane. Such is life.

I was actually shocked that I received a reply. I was extremely doubtful of that, and even more so of receiving the paint codes.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

Having *any* work done on your Colnago frame - not done by Colnago - will void any warranty. It is true that until 4-5 years back the Belgian Distributor did receive raw frames and painted locally. Those time are over. If ANY offers to paint a frame in an older or new Colnago paint scheme - you can rest assured that there is NO guarantee that you are purchasing an original Colnago frame. Today Colnago does paint ALL in house.
Each painter at Colnago does mix his own paint - so it is true that you do have multiple tones of red/blue/white etc.and that is why it is difficult to send some touch up paint - as you have with Ferrari - they have multiple "Ferrari red" colors. That is one of the things that makes a Colnago different and this is also why you will have one of its kind - even when you meet a Colnago owner with the same paint scheme. Colnago still paint by hand.


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Colnago America said:


> If ANY offers to paint a frame in an older or new Colnago paint scheme - you can rest assured that there is NO guarantee that you are purchasing an original Colnago frame.


Are you suggesting there's fake frames on the market using that special shaped for Colnago tubing? Have you got any actual proof of this? If so, where do they originate from and how come Colnago is doing nothing about it?

edit: _Looking at those EPS', is the shaped tubing actually a thing of the past? If that's the case I guess C-50 is the latest model I can consider buying. Sad really, no more character in design._


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

If we knew where the tubing came from I can guarantee that legal action would be taken immediately. A Colnago does NOT paint any of the older paint schemes anymore - anyone who offers those is NOT offering you an original Colnago. Thanks. Colnago America.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

hmm, is that true?

Maestro are still offering older paint schemes.....are you saying these are counterfeit?

Please clarify.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

I can not confirm that without taking the chance on legal action. What I can confirm is that Colnago does NOT paint the older paint schemes for anyone - what you see on the Colnago home page is what is offered. I do hope that this information will give you the needed anwer. Best reagrds, Colnago America.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

I understand..... thanks !


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Honestly, I hope Maestro continues to offer the old paint schemes because sometimes (i.e., this year) there just isn't a paint scheme from Colnago that I like, but there are plenty from previous years that I love. I would hate for a new frame to come out that I really like without any paint scheme that I really like. Plus, it helps to get a frame repainted in an older scheme (e.g., my NS03 Cristallo) if somebody out there is still offering them.


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Belgian distributor has been painting Colnagos for ages so it's pretty safe to assume they'll be doing it in the future too. There's a thread about this and some other stuff on WeightWeenies forum where some us-based source tried throwing dirt and suspicion over Colnago frames bought from Maestro but instead got burnt by their own dirt slinging campaign.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

That "situation" where the Belgiam Distributor was painting Colnago frames was terminated 8 years ago. They have have not been paiting any Colnago anything since the this temination. Colnago America.


----------

